
December 2017 Hacker News Hiring Trends - sndean
https://www.hntrends.com/2017/dec-react-finishes-2017-on-top.html
======
swyx
I am sure you are tired of hearing this but probably should replace AngularJS
with Angular in your default search and also offer more Angular options in the
textbox than Angular 2. (best to just roll them all up to be at all comparable
to React) Other than that, very nicely done!

------
itronitron
very nice analytic tool for looking at this type of data, simple summaries but
plenty of opportunity for drill down :)

